# harbor freight 20% off



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

coupon expires 2/2/06

http://ww2.harborfreightusa.com/showpage_retail.taf?pageid=202&email=

Ed


----------



## jcmaro (Jan 19, 2006)

reible said:


> coupon expires 2/2/06
> 
> http://ww2.harborfreightusa.com/showpage_retail.taf?pageid=202&email=
> 
> Ed


We are getting a Habor Freight soon. How is the quality of the tools?


----------



## sunwolf (Jan 17, 2006)

*You have to really look*



jcmaro said:


> We are getting a Habor Freight soon. How is the quality of the tools?


You have to really look at the tools before you buy them. In the one here in California, there are a lot of off-brand power tools. I bought their 14" bandsaw. I've found that the instructions weren't very clear because the manual appeared to come from a different version of the saw than the one I purchased. However I was able to pull the correct manual up off the Internet with a search engine. I don't know if I will save any money because it will probably need a lot of aftermarket upgrades (guide blocks, power switch, motor, stand/feet) to make it equal to some of the name brand ones I've used.


----------

